# Stag Night Challenges / Games



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Got my mates stagdo in 2 weeks and need to gather some challenges / games

So far got a handful so would like any suggestiosn / experiences (good or bad)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Where abouts do you live, willing to travel...?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't be willing to travel on a stag do just to play a game


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Location is already sorted, as are activites.

This is just to make the night in the pubs/clubs more interesting


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Get him to go and order a kebab at the end of the night naked


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

play the 'get the groom an std' game


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Where yous going for it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Defo need to enforce some rules and fines for the whip.....left/Right handed drinking, yellow and red cards, family rules, golf balls....loads of stuff you can do to get everyone hammered


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Defo need to enforce some rules and fines for the whip.....left/Right handed drinking, yellow and red cards, family rules, golf balls....loads of stuff you can do to get everyone hammered


Please please elaborate mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

how about the toy soldiers game?

at the start of the night the best man holds out a bag of toy soldiers and everybody takes one, making note of the stance adopted by the little plastic fella. At some point, preferably when everyone has forgotten about the whole game the best man shouts out "assume the position", at which point everybody has to adopt the posture of their little army man who they chose earlier on. the last to assume position has to do a forfeit. also, at all times they must be carrying the toy soldier. When somebody shouts "produce" if someone doesnt have the toy solider on them they have to drink.

also could do centurion which is 100 shots of beer in 100 minutes


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jack3dUP said:


> Please please elaborate mate!


Er Left and Right handed drinking, every hour through the night on the hour the designated had changes, if you drink with the wrong hand you have to drink 2 fingers.

Yellow cards: given for slow drinking (double stacking) or leaving drink, failing to get a birds number etc etc also a fine and neck drink

Red Card: Sit in the corner for 20mins or if your being harsh, go home lol (given after 2nd Yellow) or Fine or down 3 pints etc etc

Family rules, any swearing results in a 2 finger punishment

Golf balls, each player has a golf ball. If someone puts a golf ball in your drink before you can stop them you have to finish your drink and theirs. If you get two in your drink you have to finish everyones drink! If you drop the ball or leave it, or its taken from your pocket, neck your drink. You cant fight for them but if they are in snatching distance you can grab them.

If you want have the rules written on card, have a map to the hotel on the back so if people are ****ed they can get back (good if in a forgein country). Have them with you at all times, fine if you dont have them on you, big fine if you lose them. Have a whip man for the fines and drink money and also a Judge for keeping the rules and having a final say in punishments.



liam0810 said:


> how about the toy soldiers game?
> 
> at the start of the night the best man holds out a bag of toy soldiers and everybody takes one, making note of the stance adopted by the little plastic fella. At some point, preferably when everyone has forgotten about the whole game the best man shouts out "assume the position", at which point everybody has to adopt the posture of their little army man who they chose earlier on. the last to assume position has to do a forfeit. also, at all times they must be carrying the toy soldier. When somebody shouts "produce" if someone doesnt have the toy solider on them they have to drink.
> 
> also could do centurion which is 100 shots of beer in 100 minutes


These are good too


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> how about the toy soldiers game?
> 
> at the start of the night the best man holds out a bag of toy soldiers and everybody takes one, making note of the stance adopted by the little plastic fella. At some point, preferably when everyone has forgotten about the whole game the best man shouts out "assume the position", at which point everybody has to adopt the posture of their little army man who they chose earlier on. the last to assume position has to do a forfeit. also, at all times they must be carrying the toy soldier. When somebody shouts "produce" if someone doesnt have the toy solider on them they have to drink.
> 
> also could do centurion which is 100 shots of beer in 100 minutes


Smilar to this we have one called bangers. It gets used every time I'm out the the **** with my squaddie pals. Basically the idea is if someone says bangers you have to freeze. If you see that someone has frozen you also have to freeze, and the last person to freeze/stop talking has to down the remainder of his drink. Anyone can say bangers, and you can either shout it out or whisper it to someone. It doesn't work too well in big clubs but is good for the start of the night in a more quiet venue when you're all grouped together. One thing you can do with it is everytime the groom goes to the loo, by him a fresh pint and say bangers so that as he returns everyone is frozen.


----------

